
Research in Motion Employees Fined for Disruption on Plane - protomyth
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/02/business/research-in-motion-employees-fined-for-disruption-on-plane.html?_r=1&ref=researchinmotionltd
======
lambersley
With all the negative publicity focued at RIM these days, you'd think an SVP
and VP would know a little better. SMH

